# [DIFF] ¿Como puedo aplicar un parche? (CLOSE)

## ZaPa

Hola a todos que tal estan?,veamos, llevo unos días liado con un driver de zd1211 de mi usb wireless que no me deja terminar de compilarlo..

El error que muestra al intentar compilar es ete (aver si vosotros podeis saber el porqué no me deja compilarlo)

```

make both                                                                                                                                                                           

make[1]: se ingresa al directorio `/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0'                                                                                                     

make clean                                                                                                                                                                          

make[2]: se ingresa al directorio `/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0'                                                                                                     

rm -rf .tmp_versions .*.cmd *.ko *.mod.c *.mod.o *.o src/*.o  src/.*.o.cmd menudbg apdbg winevl_iface                                                                               

make[2]: se sale del directorio `/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0'                                                                                                       

make ZD1211REV_B=0                                                                                                                                                                  

make[2]: se ingresa al directorio `/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0'                                                                                                     

/lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/build                                                                                                                                                 

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0                                                                                                                                         

-fomit-frame-pointer -Os -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -pipe -Wno-unused -DZDCONF_WE_STAT_SUPPORT=1 -DHOST_IF_USB -DAMAC -DGCCK -DOFDM -DHOSTAPD_SUPPORT -DUSE_EP4_SET_REG -DDOWNLOADFIRMWARE -DfTX_GAIN_OFDM=0 -DfNEW_CODE_MAP=1 -DfWRITE_WORD_REG=1 -DfREAD_MUL_REG=1 -DENHANCE_RX=1 -DZDCONF_MENUDBG -DZDCONF_APDBG -DZDCONF_BANDEDGE_ADJUST -DZDCONF_SES_SUPPORT=1 -DAAAA03_FIX=1 -DZDCONF_FULL_TIM_FIX=1 -DZDCONF_IWPRIV_CONNECT=1 -DZDCONF_REGION_CONFIG=1 -DZDCONF_MIC_CHECK=1 -DZDCONF_SETMULTI_SUPPORT=1 -DZDCONF_SETMAC_SUPPORT=1 -DZDCONF_PSEUDO_SUPPORT=1 -DZDCONF_FULL_IDS=1 -DZDCONF_SIGNAL_INFO=1 -DZDCONF_STA_PSM=0 -DZDCONF_DBGMSG_NORMAL=1 -DZDCONF_EXTRA_FIX_IPC=1 -DZDCONF_ADHOC_SUPPORT=1 -DZDCONF_AP_SUPPORT=1 -DPRODUCTION=1 -DZDCONF_RF_RFMD_SUPPORT=1 -DZDCONF_RF_AR2124_SUPPORT=1 -DZDCONF_RF_UW2453_SUPPORT=1 -DZDCONF_RF_AL2232_SUPPORT=1 -DZDCONF_RF_AL2230_SUPPORT=1 -DZDCONF_RF_AL7230B_SUPPORT=1 -DZDCONF_DRV_FORWARD=0 -DZDCONF_APC=1 -DZDCONF_80211A_SUPPORT=1 -DZDCONF_R8610_FRAG_FIX=0 -DZD1211                                                                                         

src/zd1205.o src/zdreq.o src/zdasocsvc.o src/zdauthreq.o src/zdauthrsp.o src/zdmmrx.o src/zdshared.o src/zdhci.o src/zdglobal.o src/zdencrypt.o src/zdpmfilter.o src/zdpsmon.o src/zdsynch.o src/zdbuf.o src/zd1205_proc.o src/zdhw.o src/zddebug.o src/zdmic.o src/zddebug2.o src/zdlpmgt.o src/zdturbo_burst.o src/zdusb.o src/zdmisc.o src/zd1211.o                  

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/build SUBDIRS=/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0 modules                                                                             

make[3]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-7-generic'                                                                                                         

  CC [M]  /home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.o                                                                                                                  

En el archivo incluído de /home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zdapi.h:5,                                                                                                

                 from /home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.h:51,                                                                                                  

                 from /home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:41:                                                                                                  

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zdsorts.h:257:5: aviso: "ZDCONF_LP_SUPPORT" no está definido                                                                        

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zdsorts.h:305:5: aviso: "ZDCONF_LP_SUPPORT" no está definido                                                                        

En el archivo incluído de /home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.h:51,                                                                                              

                 from /home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:41:                                                                                                  

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zdapi.h:347:5: aviso: "ZDCONF_LP_SUPPORT" no está definido                                                                          

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zdapi.h:390:5: aviso: "ZDCONF_LP_SUPPORT" no está definido                                                                          

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zdapi.h:484:5: aviso: "ZDCONF_LP_SUPPORT" no está definido                                                                          

En el archivo incluído de /home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:41:                                                                                              

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.h:705:5: aviso: "ZDCONF_LP_SUPPORT" no está definido                                                                         

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.h:934:5: aviso: "ZDCONF_LP_SUPPORT" no está definido                                                                         

En el archivo incluído de /home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:42:                                                                                              

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zdinlinef.h:551:5: aviso: "ZDCONF_ENABLE_USELESS_FUNCTION" no está definido                                                         

En el archivo incluído de /home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:53:                                                                                              

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1211.h:112:6: aviso: "fDRV_UPDATE_EEP" no está definido                                                                           

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:61:5: aviso: "ZDCONF_LP_SUPPORT" no está definido                                                                          

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:320:5: aviso: "ZDCONF_LP_SUPPORT" no está definido                                                                         

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:374:5: aviso: "ZDCONF_LP_SUPPORT" no está definido                                                                         

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:466: aviso: inicialización desde un tipo de puntero incompatible                                                           

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:585:1: aviso: se redefinió "cPWR_INT_VALUE_GUARD"                                                                          

En el archivo incluído de /home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.h:50,                                                                                              

                 from /home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:41:                                                                                                  

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zdequates.h:89:1: aviso: esta es la ubicación de la definición previa                                                               

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:812:9: aviso: "fPROG_FLASH" no está definido                                                                               

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:852:9: aviso: "fPROG_FLASH" no está definido                                                                               

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:1609:5: aviso: "ZDCONF_LP_SUPPORT" no está definido                                                                        

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:2112:5: aviso: "ZDCONF_LP_SUPPORT" no está definido                                                                        

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:4284:5: aviso: "ZDCONF_LP_SUPPORT" no está definido                                                                        

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:4518:5: aviso: "ZDCONF_LP_SUPPORT" no está definido                                                                        

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:4566:5: aviso: "ZDCONF_LP_SUPPORT" no está definido                                                                        

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:4979:5: aviso: "ZDCONF_LP_SUPPORT" no está definido                                                                        

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c: En la función ‘zd1205_xmit_frame’:                                                                                        

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:5143: aviso: ISO C90 prohíbe las declaraciones mezcladas y código                                                          

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:5144: aviso: asignación desde un tipo de puntero incompatible                                                              

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:5147: aviso: asignación desde un tipo de puntero incompatible                                                              

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:5677:5: aviso: "ZDCONF_LP_SUPPORT" no está definido                                                                        

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:5867:5: aviso: "ZDCONF_LP_SUPPORT" no está definido                                                                        

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:6673:5: aviso: "ZDCONF_LP_SUPPORT" no está definido                                                                        

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c: En la función ‘zd1205_ioctl_setrate’:                                                                                     

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:6765: aviso: el formato ‘%ld’ espera el tipo ‘long int’, pero el argumento 2 es de tipo ‘__s32’                            

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c: En la función ‘zd1205_ioctl_setmode’:                                                                                     

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:7016: aviso: entero grande truncado implícitamente al tipo unsigned                                                        

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:7024: aviso: entero grande truncado implícitamente al tipo unsigned                                                        

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c: En la función ‘zd1205_translate_scan’:                                                                                    

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:7399: aviso: se pasa el argumento 1 de ‘iwe_stream_add_event’ desde un tipo de puntero incompatible                        

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:7399: aviso: se pasa el argumento 3 de ‘iwe_stream_add_event’ desde un tipo de puntero incompatible                        

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:7399: aviso: el paso del argumento 4 de ‘iwe_stream_add_event’ crea un puntero desde un entero sin una conversión          

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:7399: error: faltan argumentos para la función ‘iwe_stream_add_event’                                                      

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:7409: aviso: se pasa el argumento 1 de ‘iwe_stream_add_point’ desde un tipo de puntero incompatible                        

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:7409: aviso: se pasa el argumento 3 de ‘iwe_stream_add_point’ desde un tipo de puntero incompatible                        

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:7409: aviso: se pasa el argumento 4 de ‘iwe_stream_add_point’ desde un tipo de puntero incompatible                        

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:7409: error: faltan argumentos para la función ‘iwe_stream_add_point’                                                      

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:7420: aviso: se pasa el argumento 1 de ‘iwe_stream_add_event’ desde un tipo de puntero incompatible                        

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:7420: aviso: se pasa el argumento 3 de ‘iwe_stream_add_event’ desde un tipo de puntero incompatible                        

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:7420: aviso: el paso del argumento 4 de ‘iwe_stream_add_event’ crea un puntero desde un entero sin una conversión          

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:7420: error: faltan argumentos para la función ‘iwe_stream_add_event’                                                      

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:7434: aviso: se pasa el argumento 1 de ‘iwe_stream_add_event’ desde un tipo de puntero incompatible                        

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:7434: aviso: se pasa el argumento 3 de ‘iwe_stream_add_event’ desde un tipo de puntero incompatible                        

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:7434: aviso: el paso del argumento 4 de ‘iwe_stream_add_event’ crea un puntero desde un entero sin una conversión          

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:7434: error: faltan argumentos para la función ‘iwe_stream_add_event’                                                      

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:7462: aviso: el formato ‘%lu’ espera el tipo ‘long unsigned int’, pero el argumento 4 es de tipo ‘U32’                     

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:7464: aviso: se pasa el argumento 1 de ‘iwe_stream_add_point’ desde un tipo de puntero incompatible                        

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:7464: aviso: se pasa el argumento 3 de ‘iwe_stream_add_point’ desde un tipo de puntero incompatible                        

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:7464: aviso: se pasa el argumento 4 de ‘iwe_stream_add_point’ desde un tipo de puntero incompatible                        

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:7464: error: faltan argumentos para la función ‘iwe_stream_add_point’                                                      

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:7483: aviso: se pasa el argumento 1 de ‘iwe_stream_add_point’ desde un tipo de puntero incompatible                        

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:7483: aviso: se pasa el argumento 3 de ‘iwe_stream_add_point’ desde un tipo de puntero incompatible                        

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:7483: aviso: se pasa el argumento 4 de ‘iwe_stream_add_point’ desde un tipo de puntero incompatible                        

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:7483: error: faltan argumentos para la función ‘iwe_stream_add_point’                                                      

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:7496: aviso: se pasa el argumento 1 de ‘iwe_stream_add_point’ desde un tipo de puntero incompatible                        

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:7496: aviso: se pasa el argumento 3 de ‘iwe_stream_add_point’ desde un tipo de puntero incompatible                        

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:7496: aviso: se pasa el argumento 4 de ‘iwe_stream_add_point’ desde un tipo de puntero incompatible                        

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:7496: error: faltan argumentos para la función ‘iwe_stream_add_point’                                                      

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:7513: aviso: se pasa el argumento 1 de ‘iwe_stream_add_value’ desde un tipo de puntero incompatible                        

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:7513: aviso: se pasa el argumento 4 de ‘iwe_stream_add_value’ desde un tipo de puntero incompatible                        

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:7513: aviso: el paso del argumento 5 de ‘iwe_stream_add_value’ crea un puntero desde un entero sin una conversión          

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:7513: error: faltan argumentos para la función ‘iwe_stream_add_value’                                                      

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:7521: aviso: se pasa el argumento 1 de ‘iwe_stream_add_value’ desde un tipo de puntero incompatible                        

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:7521: aviso: se pasa el argumento 4 de ‘iwe_stream_add_value’ desde un tipo de puntero incompatible                        

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:7521: aviso: el paso del argumento 5 de ‘iwe_stream_add_value’ crea un puntero desde un entero sin una conversión          

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:7521: error: faltan argumentos para la función ‘iwe_stream_add_value’                                                      

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:7537: aviso: se pasa el argumento 1 de ‘iwe_stream_add_point’ desde un tipo de puntero incompatible                        

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:7537: aviso: se pasa el argumento 3 de ‘iwe_stream_add_point’ desde un tipo de puntero incompatible                        

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:7537: aviso: se pasa el argumento 4 de ‘iwe_stream_add_point’ desde un tipo de puntero incompatible                        

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:7537: error: faltan argumentos para la función ‘iwe_stream_add_point’                                                      

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:7555: aviso: se pasa el argumento 1 de ‘iwe_stream_add_point’ desde un tipo de puntero incompatible                        

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:7555: aviso: se pasa el argumento 3 de ‘iwe_stream_add_point’ desde un tipo de puntero incompatible                        

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:7555: aviso: se pasa el argumento 4 de ‘iwe_stream_add_point’ desde un tipo de puntero incompatible                        

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:7555: error: faltan argumentos para la función ‘iwe_stream_add_point’                                                      

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:7568: aviso: se pasa el argumento 1 de ‘iwe_stream_add_point’ desde un tipo de puntero incompatible                        

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:7568: aviso: se pasa el argumento 3 de ‘iwe_stream_add_point’ desde un tipo de puntero incompatible                        

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:7568: aviso: se pasa el argumento 4 de ‘iwe_stream_add_point’ desde un tipo de puntero incompatible

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:7568: error: faltan argumentos para la función ‘iwe_stream_add_point’

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:7768:5: aviso: "ZDCONF_LP_SUPPORT" no está definido

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:8301:5: aviso: "ZDCONF_LP_SUPPORT" no está definido

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c: En la función ‘zd1205_ioctl’:

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:8739: aviso: el formato ‘%x’ espera el tipo ‘unsigned int’, pero el argumento 2 es de tipo ‘Element’

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:8795:5: aviso: "fPROG_FLASH" no está definido

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:9493:5: aviso: "ZDCONF_LP_SUPPORT" no está definido

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:9531:5: aviso: "ZDCONF_LP_SUPPORT" no está definido

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:9608:5: aviso: "ZDCONF_LP_SUPPORT" no está definido

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:9698:5: aviso: "ZDCONF_LP_SUPPORT" no está definido

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:9790:5: aviso: "ZDCONF_LP_SUPPORT" no está definido

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:9833:5: aviso: "ZDCONF_LP_SUPPORT" no está definido

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:9863:5: aviso: "ZDCONF_LP_SUPPORT" no está definido

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:9878:5: aviso: "ZDCONF_LP_SUPPORT" no está definido

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:9907:5: aviso: "ZDCONF_LP_SUPPORT" no está definido

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c: En la función ‘zdcb_setup_next_send’:

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:10019: aviso: el formato ‘%x’ espera el tipo ‘unsigned int’, pero el argumento 2 es de tipo ‘long unsigned int’

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:10020: aviso: el formato ‘%x’ espera el tipo ‘unsigned int’, pero el argumento 2 es de tipo ‘long unsigned int’

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:10158:5: aviso: "ZDCONF_LP_SUPPORT" no está definido

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c: En la función ‘zdcb_rx_ind’:

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:10363: error: declaración implícita de la función ‘eth_copy_and_sum’

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c: En la función ‘zdcb_dis_intr’:

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:10628: aviso: la comparación de diferentes tipos de puntero carece de una conversión

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c: En la función ‘zdcb_set_intr_mask’:

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:10641: aviso: la comparación de diferentes tipos de puntero carece de una conversión

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c: En la función ‘zdcb_check_tcb_avail’:

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:10670: aviso: la comparación de diferentes tipos de puntero carece de una conversión

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:10676: aviso: la comparación de diferentes tipos de puntero carece de una conversión

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c: En la función ‘zd1205_set_zd_cbs’:

/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.c:10803: aviso: asignación desde un tipo de puntero incompatible

make[4]: *** [/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0/src/zd1205.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** [_module_/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0] Error 2

make[3]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-7-generic'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: se sale del directorio `/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0'

make[1]: *** [both] Error 2

make[1]: se sale del directorio `/home/zapa/Escritorio/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_21_0_0'

make: *** [all] Error 2

```

Y a todo esto.. he encontrado un parche, cuay url es esta:

http://www.nabble.com/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_22_0_0-%2B-2.6.26.5-tt20947846.html#a20954595

Me gustaria saber como puedo aplicar ese parche con diff, ya que esta el parche para el archivo Makefile y el zd1205.c..

¿Como puedo aplicar dicho parche?

¿Sabes alguna solución adicional?

Muchas gracias.

Espero que me podais hechar una manita.

Saludos.

----------

## pelelademadera

la verdad que no se de esto, pero podrias mirar algun ebuild que tenga parches y los parches que aplican.

todo lo que te puedo decir es que los parches estan dentro de /usr/portage/categoria/paquete/files/parche.diff

----------

## Txema

Nunca me he visto en la necesidad de aplicar un parche manualmente, así que no lo sé con detalle, pero el comando usado es patch, creo que la sintaxis es patch < /ruta/parche y esto te pedirá las rutas completas de los archivos que quieres parchear.

Saludos.

----------

## t4d3o

Guarda el parche en un fichero de texto y sitúate en la ruta donde guardaste el driver.

patch -p1 < fichero.patch

Es recomendable que lo guardes todo en un solo fichero ya que te puedes volver loco si lo decides hacer en partes.

----------

## Stolz

Si estás tratando de instalar zd1211 usando Portage, puedes añadir el parche al ebuild y Portage aplicará el parche por tí. En estos hilos tienes una explicación de cómo hacerlo:

691735

594353

452840

225946

205484

También tienes información sobre epatch en http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/devrel/handbook/handbook.xml?part=2&chap=1#doc_chap2

----------

